# Story in Daily mail today, Nk cells..



## Ashaa (Apr 3, 2013)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2361112/Mayonnaise-miracle-babies-150-IVF-attempts-controversial-egg-yolk-oil-jabs-theyre-mums-last.html


----------



## Sue74 (Feb 26, 2009)

What amazing stories, well done to all       . Certainly gives everyone hope


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm pretty sure zita west didn't develop intralipids.... Really winds me up the way journalist report things so lazily. Don't get me wrong, it's great that there's an article out there. im sure there are couple struggling with failed cycles who might read and find a new avenue to persue, but this does read like an advert for the zita west clinic and there are other clinics who offer these same treatments and have done so for longer... Clinics who instigate or allow articles with this self promotion slant will only ever lend support to a causation a that fertilty doctors are out to money grab off 'desperate' couples. I would have been of happier reading this if it had gone into the history of immunotherapy and the actual pioneers who developed it, in addition to a list of clinics offering it in the uk.
Yay for Ff getting a mention though!


----------



## beattie2 (Dec 30, 2005)

Zita West DIDN'T develop intralipids! It was developed by several docs in the States (Coulam and Sher I think). My doc Mr Gorgy first pioneered in the UK and my son is one of the first "intralpiid babies" in the country. It is positive to see some good words about immune tx for once however it does read as a bit of a pubicility stunt for one particular clinic!

Bx


----------



## butterflies4ever (May 22, 2010)

I find the article one sided & pushing Zita West & George N.....
Intralipids doesn't work for everyone & ivig is then recommended.
I had intralipids before becoming pregnant & during my pregnancy thanks to Dr. Gorgy at the FGA 
Am also pretty sure my clinic & ARGC were the 1st in London to start treating patients with INTRALIPIDS.....

Xx


----------



## CaliCECH (Jul 11, 2013)

Wow - good that the whole immunology side of fertility/IVF is finally getting some mainstream press at least!

But yes - totally agree with you that it is incredibly one-sided and makes it sound as though ZW/Dr GN were the pioneers when that's absolutely not the case!  I wonder why they didn't also talk about humira as well?  Perhaps this is even more controversial (and more related to cytokines than NK cells).  I've just found out my cytokines are 39.6 and have been advised to use humira before attempting an IVF cycle, have posted on the humira/intrallips/IVIGs board as it's all so overwhelming!


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Intralipid is a product that we in hospital phamacy have used for years and years used to feed patients who need total parenteral nutrition as an intravenous fat food source. It is actually very cheap at around £15 a bag.

It makes me sad that something so cheap and simple is charged at such a high price by some of these clinics as a miracle mysterious cure. 

It does seem to have very promising results in fertility treatments and I am very pleased for these women who have had miracle babies.

Studies in ICU go around and around about whether we should feed very ill patients via nasogastric tube into the stomach or via intravenous routes. I wonder if any studies have ever been done about the impact of the effect of intralipids on the NK cells and fighting critical illness?


----------



## yogabunny (Sep 12, 2012)

Holly that is really interesting that it only costs that much, as I read the article about "mayonnaise" and thought, wow is that what intrapalids are, why does it costs so much then!?

I agree with everyone else too, great there is some main stream coverage but annoying lazy journalists.... maybe just picked up a zitawest press release


----------



## yogabunny (Sep 12, 2012)

**ignore my spelling! @[email protected]


----------

